# Silver Refining Complete Process for the Amateur



## kadriver (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's a new video for review - any critical input would be appreciated:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bici_7jgs1w[/youtube]

If above does not work then copy and paste this to your browser:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bici_7jgs1w

kadriver


----------



## Palladium (Jan 4, 2015)

kadriver said:


> Here's a new video for review - any critical input would be appreciated:
> 
> [youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bici_7jgs1w[/youtube]
> 
> kadriver




Don't feel bad it doesn't work for me either! :mrgreen:


----------



## kadriver (Jan 4, 2015)

I just typed in the link in the text area and it lights up in blue, that seems to work OK.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 4, 2015)

Great videos brother! Good job!


----------



## necromancer (Jan 4, 2015)

you need to delete the "*S*" from the https at the beginning of the link

"thanks to FrugalRefiner"

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=21374&p=220514#p220511


----------



## kadriver (Jan 4, 2015)

Got it, thank you!


----------



## Palladium (Jan 4, 2015)

> Hello and thank you for your comment. I tried one with narration during the filming. It was cumbersome and I didn't like the sound of my voice, I sounded like I was rambling. I might try to add a voice-over sound track on my next one.﻿



lol. I use to feel the same way until i figured it was less typing and just easier to talk. I'm about as country as can be sometimes. Where your lab seems to be all glass mine is all stainless. Stainless pots, stainless spoons, stainless everything! My glass is only used for Au. I know the torch works for you to incinerate, but have you thought about a toaster oven? I run such a large volume of silver now that the incineration process is skipped except in extreme measures. Incineration is recommended, but for me it's not cost productive. It's not cost productive, but it's also not cost prohibited. I give in that area because my filtration system is designed to handle it and it adds no added benefit except in special circumstances. I used to hate silver, but no matter how hard i try i keep finding myself drawn by it challenges. I've become disenchanted with gold to some extent and find the study and challenges more open in the field of silver. Plus it keeps the doors open from the business prospective. Had i not been willing to take up silver a couple of years ago ahead of the market drop i would be looking ugly profit wise right now. Hell it's still ugly this last year, but not near as ugly as it could have been. I hate the business side of refining now because i can't make decisions base on personal whims or preferences like i could when i first started. Now my ventures have to follow the bottom line. It's still fun and rewarding though. My favorite part is teaching and that's what i like about Kevin's video's.


----------



## GotTheBug (Jan 4, 2015)

Palladium, I'll bet I speak for many on this forum when I say I would be lost without you. Although I wouldn't have black stains on my fingers either...


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 4, 2015)

Great video!!! Waiting for the second part as I originally thought you would melt into a bar and not into shots for use in a silver nitrate cell. Oh, ice buckets are just a great idea.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 4, 2015)

GotTheBug said:


> Palladium, I'll bet I speak for many on this forum when I say I would be lost without you. Although I wouldn't have black stains on my fingers either...



I'm putting items together for my next video now. 
The science behind shor and the fizzer cell. Going to go from a-z with all the numbers, science, and tips for building your own cell.
Theirs a story to be told in that one and for the ones that have been here the longest you know what that is. It's a dangerous thing for a patent to expire! Cats are very good at being patient and waiting for just the right moment. Mess with the cat and you get the claws! :mrgreen:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice video Kevin! 

I really wish you guys would stop working with silver. You're all making it harder for me to find a bargain!

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Jan 4, 2015)

Palladium said:


> GotTheBug said:
> 
> 
> > Palladium, I'll bet I speak for many on this forum when I say I would be lost without you. Although I wouldn't have black stains on my fingers either...
> ...



2 thumbs up for Kadriver & Palladium.

i hate purple finger nails :x

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 4, 2015)

Very good, Kevin. You've come a long way.


----------



## Shark (Jan 4, 2015)

Very nice video. I am just getting started with silver and found it most helpful in some areas I am lacking in. Looking forward to Part 2.


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks, I look forward to part 2!


----------



## Irons (Jan 4, 2015)

Palladium said:


> GotTheBug said:
> 
> 
> > Palladium, I'll bet I speak for many on this forum when I say I would be lost without you. Although I wouldn't have black stains on my fingers either...
> ...




"It's a dangerous thing for a patent to expire!" Bwahahahahah. :mrgreen:


----------



## AndyWilliams (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow, great video! I might have to stop turning away silver, it looks so easy to process!


----------



## necromancer (Jan 4, 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> Wow, great video! I might have to stop turning away silver, it looks so easy to process!



it is with clean silver. if you have ever processed 10 lbs of vintage ceramic cpu in AR, then you know it's a little different getting the silver out. :shock:


----------



## rewalston (Jan 4, 2015)

Excellent video you did there. I wish I could get into silver, but I don't have the money for nitric acid. But I'm getting a little bit here and there. Keep up the good work. Looking forward to the video you're working on too Palladium. Take care my friends.

Rusty


----------



## GotTheBug (Jan 4, 2015)

Palladium said:


> GotTheBug said:
> 
> 
> > Palladium, I'll bet I speak for many on this forum when I say I would be lost without you. Although I wouldn't have black stains on my fingers either...
> ...




I'm taking a stab and thinking it sounds a bit like the rig DallasGoldBug did while he was here. Anyone seen him in the last year?


----------



## Emporio (Jan 5, 2015)

Great video, kadriver! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Long Shot (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes Sir, a great video. All of the safety measures were used and that is sooo much more than other UTuber's do. Good on ya and I am anticipating part 2.


----------



## kadriver (Jan 11, 2015)

Just finished part 2:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29ZxYsAI9Mk[/youtube]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29ZxYsAI9Mk

Any critical comments for improvement welcomed!

kadriver


----------



## ericrm (Jan 11, 2015)

i dont have sound on my computer at the moment so if you talked about it,dont mind my post, but letting to dry paper that has been in contat with nitric acid, is dangerous for fire.

those 2 video are very impressive


----------



## Palladium (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice video brother!


----------



## goldenchild (Jan 12, 2015)

Kevin,

Do you recover the copper from the Cu nitrate to use again for cementing silver?


----------



## kadriver (Jan 22, 2015)

After the copper dissolves and everything settles, then I siphon off the blue copper liquid to a second container, I think you can see it in the video behind my "stock pot". It's a five gallon bucket full of angle iron I got from the scrap yard. The copper cements on the iron, then any PMs cement on the copper. I stir it everyday. Then when it gets full and the liquid turns green from the dissolved iron, I transfer to another bucket for waste treatment.

kadriver


----------



## kadriver (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is the video that shows how I harvest the pure silver crystal:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mqKafsLUs8[/youtube]

Thanks for looking!

kadriver


----------



## kafarleszno (Mar 3, 2015)

Very good tips.
Best regards


----------



## Profikiskery (Mar 3, 2015)

That is a great video. I have watched at least 20 times...both 1 and 2. 

For those here in the forum that put up videos I am pleased as punch!! When I see a video from a trusted member here I am on it like a duck on a junebug. They are of great value and the small details I pick up off of each one are priceless to me.

Kadriver, Palladium, and whoever else takes the time to post....thanks so much. I can't say enough what a help it is....

Craig


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 3, 2015)

Am I the only one getting a "video available for rent" message?


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 3, 2015)

No, I get "Video is not available for your country"

And he have written on youtube


kadriver said:


> TO COVER EXPENSES THERE IS A SMALL FEE TO VIEW THIS VIDEO. Step by step demonstration on how to harvest the pure silver crystal grown in the electrolytic silver cell.



Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I hadn't tried to watch the last video until now, but I'm also getting the $1.99 fee message. The first 2 videos in this thread work, but not the last one. 

Dave


----------



## kadriver (Mar 4, 2015)

GotTheBug said:


> Am I the only one getting a "video available for rent" message?



Sorry about that.

As an experiment I decided to turn this video into a paid video just to see what would happen.

I figured that if it got snubbed (like it did) then I would just turn it back into a free video like all the others.

After a month went by and no one was viewing it I decided to turn it back to a free video.

When I tried to do it big bold red letters came up that said, "YOU CANT REVERT A PAID VIDEO BACK TO A FREE VIDEO".

It was probably written in some fine print somewhere when I made it into a paid video but I didn't see it.

Now they own my video!

It has only had three views since becoming a paid video - I wish I would have never done it.

Don't worry, someone will figure out how to bootleg it and make it free.

If it was me, I'd just set up my own video camera, pay the fee, and record the video on my camera then watch it when ever I want to.

Regretfully, kadriver


----------



## kadriver (Mar 4, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> No, I get "Video is not available for your country"
> 
> And he have written on youtube
> 
> ...



Sorry Goran, I made this a paid video and now I can't turn it back to free (I tried but they denied it).

In order to view it must be enabled IN EVERY COUNTRY before it can be viewed.

kadriver


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 4, 2015)

Kevin, can you just rename the original video file on your computer and post it to YouTube as a new video? I would think that would work. Then you can go back to your post above and edit it to change it to the new video. Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## Palladium (Mar 4, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Kevin, can you just rename the original video file on your computer and post it to YouTube as a new video? I would think that would work. Then you can go back to your post above and edit it to change it to the new video. Just a thought.
> 
> Dave



They may claim your violating 3rd party content since the content would match the paid content they generate revenue from now. Just delete the original and re post it.


----------



## kadriver (Mar 4, 2015)

Palladium said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin, can you just rename the original video file on your computer and post it to YouTube as a new video? I would think that would work. Then you can go back to your post above and edit it to change it to the new video. Just a thought.
> ...



This is what I was concerned about. They can ban you if you violate their protocol. I could use the footage that I have and make a whole new video that shows most of the same action with different segments.

If I deleted the original and repost it then that might get their attention and put me on their list as a violator. I am not a big fan of goo gal.


----------



## kadriver (Mar 4, 2015)

I am going to try to contact them and get permission to delete and repost as a free video.

Sorry about all this hassle!

kadriver


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 5, 2015)

kadriver, no hassle at all sir, and isn't it awesome to have such a fanbase.


----------



## Renstilsken (Sep 17, 2016)

I really liked this video it was very informative it filled a lot of missing pieces to the puzzle.. Great video keep it coming . I am really a visual type of guy.. Can't wait to see the one on silver cells.


----------

